

Stratfor emails reveal nationwide surveillance system operated by the government - JohnsonB
http://rt.com/usa/news/stratfor-trapwire-abraxas-wikileaks-313/?header

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4358020> <\- A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369172> <\- More comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4367967>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369287>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369993>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369205>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4370011>

~~~
JohnsonB
That's disturbingly pedantic and self-righteous.

~~~
ColinWright
Of course it's nothing to do with seeing the same thing posting over and over
again, and it's nothing to do with seeing discussions split over multiple
submissions, and hence the same points being made over and over again. It's
nothing to do with trying to make HN better, and trying to cross-reference
things to help people keep discussions in one place, and seeing other
submissions from other sources that may make the point in different ways. It's
nothing to do with trying to help people find information.

Course not.

~~~
JohnsonB
I assumed there would a justification along those lines. But it certainly
helps no one to beat a dead horse like that in a submission with zero upvotes.
If reposts really bother you that much then message PG to write up or
commission an auto-repost suggester.

~~~
ColinWright
So is it better to wait for a post to get a few upvotes, get to the front
page, start to accumulate a discussion, and _then_ point out that it's already
been submitted and discussed?

~~~
JohnsonB
You should consider that a.) two or more discussion for a major topic is
actually appropriate and that b.) You can't, nor should you, control the flow
or location of commenting on a particular subject. That will be determined by
the community as a whole. As for reposting duplicate links, again, that is an
issue that will be solved only with better software.

~~~
ColinWright
(b) I can't, nor do I try to control the flow or location of commenting on
anything, let alone a particular subject.

(a) If it's appropriate that two or more discussions for a major topic take
place, that will be determined by the community as a whole.

I don't force the discussions to happen in only one place, I just point out
that other discussions exist. I don't control anything here.

    
    
      > As for reposting duplicate links, again,
      > that is an issue that will be solved only
      > with better software.
    

Which won't happen, and in turn is why I point out when it happens so that
people are better informed.

Your response is starting to intrigue me. Is it simply that you are
disappointed to find that your first ever submission was not unique, and had
already been discussed elsewhere?

